# What do I need



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a move to Cairo for a new job with an Egyptian firm is going to happen.
Is is normal to arrive and then sort out all the Visa / work permits in Egypt??
(The job is senior and permanent and not temporary)


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Work visa,*



aqua said:


> Looks like a move to Cairo for a new job with an Egyptian firm is going to happen.
> Is is normal to arrive and then sort out all the Visa / work permits in Egypt??
> (The job is senior and permanent and not temporary)[/QUO
> 
> That's what I did, my boss sorted it all out after arrival. I just bought a tourist visa at the airport. This was 1983 though. I have no idea if things habe changed, I don't work now. Good luck.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

yes it is the norm, you will also be required to take an HIV test in order to recieve a work permit or at least that was the rule 18 months ago.

Maiden


----------

